# Walking and Fishing the Surf with One Rod...



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm not going to be near my usual spot next time I'm down that I surf fish, so I was thinking about a tactic I've had some folks tell me where they walk the beach with a soft sided cooler over their shoulder with bait, a couple drinks, ice, maybe a sandwich, and some extra rigs, a rod in hand and fish the surf that way and do pretty well. I don't have a way to transport a surf cart this trip so I'm looking for alternatives. 2 or 3 rods, a cooler, and a chair is just too much to carry and I won't be on the best stretch of beach so I'm not overly confident about setting up in one spot and having to move everything over and over again. 

I'll probably take the 8' Tica with a 6500 or a 7' spinner with a BG15, targeting whiting, pompano, slot reds, blues, black drum, maybe a flounder, heck anything for some pullage and/or for the table. I know how to fish for the species and I know the area, just not how it's done on foot. How long to stand in one spot, move the rig/let it sit, fish the whole beach or move to fishy looking areas, Carolina rig vs 2 hook bottom rigs, ect... Any tips to help make my trip more successful/enjoyable?


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

best to start at low tide and identify the main sloughs and holes,i would use a spec rig or a sand slinger for exploration on the initial walk and just keep moving and remembering where fish were caught or seen,at the high side of the tide fish the holes that were most productive or fishiest looking with fresh shrimp on a single hook rig and give a hole about 30 minutes before moving on.remember that alot of the fish are right at your feet so don't over cast,good luck


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

*another thought*

If you are catch and release fishing, this is a great way to fish. For me, this can be much more productive than setting up in one location. I am older now, and walking/standing for hours can get to me. If you want to eat fish, it can present challenges with weight. I want to ice the fish that I would eat. That might require a back pack or a day pack. A slot red can be cumbersome after some time, and trout go bad real fast without ice. When the gill rakers turn dull pink to grey the fish might not be so good to eat. 
I guess what I am trying to say, is that in my experience it is not a great way to catch fish for food, but it is a great way to catch fish. With the closures at Hatteras you should be able to access some great, unpressured fishing on some great empty beach. That is if you might be fishing Hatteras. Good luck.


----------



## Oyster (Jun 28, 2000)

I second the backpack advice. I’ve been doing it for years and found it the best way to travel long distances on foot while fishing. I’ve done it a lot when heavy drum fishing in the surf. The pack frees up both hands. I throw the heaver on my left shoulder and use my long sand spike as a walking stick in my right hand, with a small light collapsible chair strapped to the side of the pack. It’s pretty much a must where I like to fish. The best thing is, it allows you to get away from the maddening crowds. Most folks ain’t willing to make the effort.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

..I wrote some more in other stories..will try to find them..

Drift fishin' the beach,

"...It's about two thirty,think I'll do some fishing.I'm parked on the back road,just north of ramp 43.No reason to move the Jeep today,the ocean is just over the dunes.It's rainin' to beat the band,but,once dressed,I'm very warm under my waders and raincoat.Went outside and shut the Jeep down.Cut up some more fresh shrimp and grabbed my light tackle rod with the homemade rig, with two 2XX extra long shanked # 5,very sharp bronze hooks and a one ounce round sinker with swivel.Put some fresh cut shrimp in a baggie of which I placed in my fanny pack,Grabbed a beer from the food cooler inside the camper and placed it in the drink holder of the fanny pack.Always buy a fanny pack that has a two slots for a drinks,it's very convenient.There's already a knife,nail clippers and a sharpening stone,each tied to the pack with about a foot and a half of one hundred pound test line.Also a pair of needle nose pliers in one of the pouches along with several energy bars in double baggies,a couple of spare rigs and a couple Bomber Slab Spoons (ya' never know..).Various snaps and swivels are clipped to the ring at one end.Everything you may need when a long way from the Jeep.This setup is a result of all the years walkin' the bars of Ocracoke Inlet and the VA Capes,necessity breeds invention. 


Warrior,in her wetsuit and on her short fifteen foot leash tied to my waist, and I walked over the dunes and down to the ocean.Far off to the north,through the fog and over-spray is the Cape Lookout Lighthouse,it's beam of light rotating round dominates the area.The ocean is whipped up by the crisp fifteen knot northeasterly winds.The water still a clear blue with frothy white breakers.Huge piles of soapy suds are all up and down the beach.Great Conditions!!! Now,what type of tactics should we use in this situation? Clear blue water doesn' t bode well when tryin' to find fish,especially seamullet,black and red drum.So....what's the best course of action? First of all,watch the waves crash up the beach and look for the out-suck of sand and shells.Search just beyond the shore break lookin' for brown,sandy cloudy water.Seamullet,black and red drum,ALL of them,will hunt in the cloudy water right behind the cusp of the break-water when the ocean is clear blue like today.They also stay near the beach for their own protection,in the clear water out in the ocean,they could be a bigger fish's meal pretty quickly.Cast the line out just beyond the breakers to the outside edge of the cloudy water.Slowly reel the line in to where it's just behind the breakers. 

After a couple casts it's clear I'm not usin' enough sinker,the big waves whippin' the light one ounce weight and throwin' the rig back onto the beach.Time to adjust.We walked back over the dunes back to the Jeep.Dug through the tackle box and found a two ounce,flat,flounder type,round sinker(shaped like a fifty cent piece).Let's try this one.Once back over dunes and back down to the ocean we made another cast just behind the shore-break,just outside of the predominate cloudy water.Quickly walkin' south to get in front of the drift.The sinker is just heavy enough to keep the incomin' waves from throwin' the rig back to shore.You also want to use the lightest weight as possible in order to feel any soft bite by a fish.Slowly I'm movin' south as the bait is riding right beyond the surf-break.I'm now doin' what I can "Beach Drift Fishing".A phenomena I discussed in last year's journal in detail.Matter of fact,this is the exact same beach I was fishing and almost identical conditions.Even the Jeep was parked in the exact same spot! I like my bait movin'.Castin' out a line where the sinker sticks hard,just AIN'T ME!! Boringggg! I like '" fishing" not "waiting".Like I've said many times before,holding bottom while surf fishing is VERY highly overrated! You drift fish in a boat,don' t you? Why is the beach so different...IT ISN'T !! You actually INCREASE your odds by driftin' down the beach. 


As the bait slowly works it's way along the backside of the breakers we're slowly walkin' south,just stayin' in front of it.At times rollin' the bait back in and castin' into the next predominate patch of cloudy water.Usin' a light sinker allows me to search a wide section of shoreline.Before we knew it,Warrior and I were a good quarter mile down the beach.Castin' here and there,searchin' every nook and cranny.There's got to be a fish along this beach and if they are,they will be near the shoreline in the sandy,cloudy water.We continued movin; south and sure enough,bump..bump.. Gotta' fish on! Warrior runs down to the surf barkin' away.Get outta' the friggin' way you crazy(that's where "Psycho" comes from) dog! I brought in a five pound black drum.I knew there had to be some here! Grabbin' the fish I unhooked it and released it.Heck! We're about a half mile from the Jeep,covered a lot of shoreline in the last hour or so.By usin' the light sinker and "drift fishing" we found the fish,it didn't find us! 


Very low on bait,out of beer and a long way from the Jeep,we crossed the dunes,back to the back road.WOW! We're a LONG WAY from the Jeep! After a good ten minute walk we're back to the camper.I cut up some more shrimp and opened a cold Corona.It's still raining hard and very breezy,but the temperature must be in the upper fifties as I don't need to wear gloves. 


Once re-rigged we cut through the dunes again and walked back down to the ocean.Headed north a good quarter mile,straight into the chilly,stinging wind driven rain.Once again,the tremendous Cape Lookout Lighthouse dwarfs the beach.The black and white diamond sentinel OWNS this beach, just as it has for almost one hundred fifty years.People come and go,the lighthouse is still here and will be here long after I'm gone.Oh,the history it has witnessed ! AWESOME !!!!! Chills run down your back at the sight.....


Cast out the rig again,Warrior and I began to walk slowly to the south again.The rig traveling slowly down the shoreline, just behind the breakin' waves.Now this is fishing,hunting,searching,not hoping,sitting,waiting....Make your own luck,don' t wait on it. Bump..bump again,another fish on! This time it's a small puppy drum,don' t need to measure it as we let it go.Warrior darn near pulled me over as she runs down into the breakers tryin' to chomp on the fish before it can escape into the depths of the clear,blue sea.We cast back out and continued our way south,searchin' here,searchin' there,making our own luck.Another bump and presto! Another puppy drum,this one is a bit bigger,easily legal size.Warrior all in the way carryin' on.Can' t have this one girl,as I released to continue on it's way. 


Time to call it a night.The last glimpse of light disappears as we made our way back over the dunes and down to the back road back to the Jeep.Got my raincoat and waders off.Underneath,my coat,shirt,pant and socks are soaking wet.Thank goodness it's not too cold.Swept out the camper,put down Warrior's rug and got out of all my wet clothes...."


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Go with a friend drive two cars meet at a fishing spot together. Get in car no. 2 and drive to another desired fishing spot and work your way back to car no. 1. Drive car no.1 back to car no. 2 and call it a day or look for other fishing spot and repeat.


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

This section was written a year early at the exact same spot on the beach..of above

Hope it gives you some ideas..


Beach Trolling 101


"..It's about four o'clock,the rain has slackened off,the wind is still whippin' northeast,the camper does it's endless rock & roll,time to stretch our legs and try a bit of fishing.Got my waders and raincoat on and Warrior suited up in her wetsuit.Cut up some shrimp,packin' some in my fanny pack,grabbed one of my tall rodholders and my light conventional with the 545 & my ever-present light tackle double extra long longshanked #2 sharp bronze hooks with a three ounce pyramid sinker.


We walked over & through the dunes & down to the raging ocean.The tide riding very high,the waves reaching to the foot of the high dunes.The current screaming south (to our right),it is RAININ' to beat the band

.Looks like another case of "beach trolling".After sticking the tall rodholder,we headed north about a half mile and made a long cast & started south,letting out a lot of line.The rig hugs the the beach just behind the breakers,sliding south.By keepin' a good distance in front of it is slows the drift.

Drift Fishing the Beach: 
add the rig to use in the sounds w/ lotsa current.bullet sinkers,ect....(bait moves..it's.not anchored ) I just never have liked a weight to hold,always liked to skip with nature
also a moving bait will more likely get a harder strike more often than not,an anchored bait,the fish or more likely to 'nibble',steal your bait before you know it,there are exceptions,like a bluefish for minstance,they always hit hard...but a SilverBandits, the black drum or sheephead lives up to their nickname,their bite soft...but,if the bait is movin',thats a whole different ball of wax
Why use shrimp???? Because EVERY fish in the ocean surf will hit it..all of them and, I have yet to catch a black drum on cutbait,it's bound to have happened,but in all my years not the first one..Seamullets will hit cutbait,but are far more likely to hit sandfleas or shrimp.Puppy drums,or should I say,and BIG Drums will bite a tiny piece of shrimp,Two years ago the largest drum I caught out on Ocracoke Bar was 50' long ,caught on a whole piece of shrimp,the biggest drum I've caught in years!In 2006 on Lookout I caught a 40" striper on a"spot" rig with a tiny piece of shrimp,no bigger than your pinky fingernail..True shrimp may not out perform,say sandfleas,or maybe bunker/mullet at a givin' time,but,overall,it outperforms anything 'ya can sling out in the surf. as far as versatility it has no equal,bar none!

I'll try to explain in detail how to drift-fish the beach.Normally the current is wind-driven,just like this evening, northeasterly at 25 knots(about 30mph)the ocean is flyin' by, with long high breakers even if you tried to hold bottom with the heaviest weight I doubt seriously you could.....Soooo,....How in the Heck do you fish effectivly in extreme enviroments like those presented tonight?? I could use a medium conventional with ,say...6 oz. with cut bait & shrinp with 1/0 or 3/0 hooks,it would drift slower,but,the abillity to feel a fish as it takes the bait will be highly dimished with the heavy weight.& it would only snare a larger fish,the odds are most the fish here are smaller.On thing for sure,you will catch more fish on the smaller hooks,but you are very unlikely to catch a small fish on big hooks,My drumfishin' rigs only use 3/0 hooks!

Tonight I'm using the nine foot Tica with the 545 with two hook rig with longshanked #2 hooks(baited with shrimp) & a three ounce pyramid sinker.So,you ask,why in the heck am I using only three ounces??? The main reason is,I'm old! AND,I'm using a light pole,too much weight would ruin my feel,that of almost no feeling whatsoever of the weight,something very important when you're tryin' to feel the light pickup of a fish in this rough water.And,tonight it really doesn't matter if I hold as whatever weight I cast it's comin' up the beach! A three ounce pyramid sinker will be just right.It's four points digging in.Most of the time I use a seven foot spinner & a round one ounce swiveled sinker.

It takes a lot of "touch" for lack of a better word.Once you make your cast,immediately head south (with the current in this case) and get in front of the drift.Freewheel the line out with light thumb pressure with a conventional reel,(in reverse for a spinning reel).The wind will push the line in a southerly direction and form a wide arc,the rig will settle along the deep drop just behind the breakers & travel down the beach along the drop,literally just at the back edge of the breakers.You don't want the line too tight or the wind will push the arc tighter,of which puts the rig into the breakers & ultimately the rig will be pushed up to the beach.Remember,the rig is right behind the breaker,as close as it can be without washin' in.This is where "touch" comes in.I really don't know how to explain it but I think it's something like fly fishing where the angler has a slack line & a very light touch.Done correctly with this much wind,there's a very large arc in the line,almost in front of you as you slowly walk up the beach,giving line as a wave crashes,in effect the wave shorten's the long arc,rolling in a bit if the arc grows too wide....there's a fine line that must be maintaned.

Keep the arced line above the crashin' breakers.If a fish hits the bait,you really can't tell,as far as what you normally feel as a bite.You have to have almost a second sense,an imagination of the rig riding along the deep drop off the shore,you have to be "one with the ocean" as the line arcs in front of you as you head further up the beach.It's very important to "roll with the flow".If the line tightens up,let out more line and conversely if the line loosen's up roll a bit in,all the while,not compromising the arc..Now,if a fish picks up your bait,it feels the same.There's no real bump,the arc in the line will increase if a fish takes the bait and runs with the current,the line will slacken up bigtime,just as it does when a fish swims toward you in a normal situation,in this case make up the slack as quickly as possible & many times you can pull the fish right in as it is so near the breakers that before it knows it,the it's up on the beach! Likewise,the arc will tighten up if the fish heads up current(opposite),with a strike up current you will be able to actually feel the fish once the arc is pulled straight.It will be more of a tug of war very similar to a normal battle off the beach.The challenge is to be able to tell the difference,Was that a fish or just wave action?Am I too far in front of the rig or too close? Is the sudden loose line a fish.? Is the sudden tight line a fish?As you feel the difference,tug or loose,slowly tighten/loosen up any slack & see if you can feel something on the line.The key here is,stop for a second & try to "feel" if there's a fish or if the ocean is tryin' to fool you.

(We walked up the beach on the first drift, landed a few small pups ,walked back up the beach and on the second drift,we havn't gone one hundred yards,the line took off,slackening big timeI made up the loose line and the battle commenced,hooked a pretty good fish that was quick! The fish moving with the current goes by us heading to Florida!Runnin' down the beach Warrior and I finally caught up and got in front of it.(Something very important when landing a fish with light line).Using the big waves I brought it up to the beach to the foot of the dunes.Holy Smokes! A very nice 8-10# black drum,one of the largest I have ever caught off the beach.What a catch!Warrior all in the way,I grabbed the beautiful fish and unhooked it."Leave it alone girl,we gotta' let this one go."I walked back down to the ocean in the raging surf and sent the fish on it's way.If I was fishin' out on the VA Capes I would've kept it as we would be home that tonight.Out here it's just too much meat and I'll probably catch some more fresh fish tomorrow.It would be a real shame to kill such a fine fish and then waste most of the meat...all for a 'picture'.Best thing to do is let it go.I release a lot of nice fish,...It is the very essence of why I fish,the joy,the challenge,the whitewater,the wind,the rain and sky..but,tonight,releasing a really nice fish,to fight again...now that's the best of the best,as a moment in time,it doesn't get any better.

We walked back up the beach and recast.Again making our way south picked up another fish,this time a small puppy drum,maybe 22" or so & released it too.We fished what was left of the day into the darkness,caught a few small pups,some more black drums,the biggest about 2# and most surprisingly some small pompanos."Beach Trolling" has been very effective today/tonight....."


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank You Seapuppy...
I'll be down on PI Oct. 24-28th.
Red Toyota Tacoma w/ way too much crap bolted to it.
Stop by and say hello.
I would love to meet you.
Tom


----------



## Seapuppy (Jul 17, 2005)

wrote this one on the exact same spot a year earlier from above

Drift fishing the beach.....Beach Trolling...




"...It's about four o'clock,the rain has slackened off,the wind is still whippin' northeast,the camper does it's endless rock & roll,time to stretch our legs and try a bit of fishing.Got my waders and raincoat on and Warrior suited up in her wetsuit.Cut up some shrimp,packin' some in my fanny pack,grabbed one of my tall rodholders and my light conventional with the 545 & my ever-present light tackle double extra long longshanked #2 sharp bronze hooks with a three ounce pyramid sinker.


We walked over & through the dunes & down to the raging ocean.The tide riding very high,the waves reaching to the foot of the high dunes.The current screaming south (to our right),it is RAININ' to beat the band

.Looks like another case of "beach trolling".After sticking the tall rodholder,we headed north about a half mile and made a long cast & started south,letting out a lot of line.The rig hugs the the beach just behind the break,sliding south.By keepin' a good distance in front of it is slows the drift.

Drift Fishing the Beach: 
add the rig to use in the sounds w/ lotsa current.bullet sinkers,ect....(bait moves..it's.not anchored ) I just never have liked a weight to hold,always liked to skip with nature
also a moving bait will more likely get a harder strike more often than not,an anchored bait,the fish or more likely to 'nibble',steal your bait before you know it,there are exceptions,like a bluefish for minstance,they always hit hard...but a SilverBandits, the black drum or sheephead lives up to their nickname,their bite soft...but,if the bait is movin',thats a whole different ball of wax
Why use shrimp???? Because EVERY fish in the ocean surf will hit it..all of them and, I have yet to catch a black drum on cutbait,it's bound to have happened,but in all my years not the first one..Seamullets will hit cutbait,but are far more likely to hit sandfleas or shrimp.Puppy drums,or should I say,and BIG Drums will bite a tiny piece of shrimp,Two years ago the largest drum I caught out on Ocracoke Bar was 50' long ,caught on a whole piece of shrimp,the biggest drum I've caught in years!In 2006 on Lookout I caught a 40" striper on a"spot" rig with a tiny piece of shrimp,no bigger than your pinky fingernail..True shrimp may not out perform,say sandfleas,or maybe bunker/mullet at a givin' time,but,overall,it outperforms anything 'ya can sling out in the surf. as far as versatility it has no equal,bar none!

I'll try to explain in detail how to drift-fish the beach.Normally the current is wind-driven,just like this evening, northeasterly at 25 knots(about 30mph)the ocean is flyin' by, with long high breakers even if you tried to hold bottom with the heaviest weight I doubt seriously you could.....Soooo,....How in the Heck do you fish effectivly in extreme enviroments like those presented tonight?? I could use a medium conventional with ,say...6 oz. with cut bait & shrinp with 1/0 or 3/0 hooks,it would drift slower,but,the abillity to feel a fish as it takes the bait will be highly dimished with the heavy weight.& it would only snare a larger fish,the odds are most the fish here are smaller.On thing for sure,you will catch more fish on the smaller hooks,but you are very unlikely to catch a small fish on big hooks,My drumfishin' rigs only use 3/0 hooks!

Tonight I'm using the nine foot Tica with the 545 with two hook rig with longshanked #2 hooks(baited with shrimp) & a three ounce pyramid sinker.So,you ask,why in the heck am I using only three ounces??? The main reason is,I'm old! AND,I'm using a light pole,too much weight would ruin my feel,that of almost no feeling whatsoever of the weight,something very important when you're tryin' to feel the light pickup of a fish in this rough water.And,tonight it really doesn't matter if I hold as whatever weight I cast it's comin' up the beach! A three ounce pyramid sinker will be just right.It's four points digging in.Most of the time I use a seven foot spinner & a round one ounce swiveled sinker.

It takes a lot of "touch" for lack of a better word.Once you make your cast,immediately head south (with the current in this case) and get in front of the drift.Freewheel the line out with light thumb pressure with a conventional reel,(in reverse for a spinning reel).The wind will push the line in a southerly direction and form a wide arc,the rig will settle along the deep drop just behind the breakers & travel down the beach along the drop,literally just at the back edge of the breakers.You don't want the line too tight or the wind will push the arc tighter,of which puts the rig into the breakers & ultimately the rig will be pushed up to the beach.Remember,the rig is right behind the breaker,as close as it can be without washin' in.This is where "touch" comes in.I really don't know how to explain it but I think it's something like fly fishing where the angler has a slack line & a very light touch.Done correctly with this much wind,there's a very large arc in the line,almost in front of you as you slowly walk up the beach,giving line as a wave crashes,in effect the wave shorten's the long arc,rolling in a bit if the arc grows too wide....there's a fine line that must be maintaned.

Keep the arced line above the crashin' breakers.If a fish hits the bait,you really can't tell,as far as what you normally feel as a bite.You have to have almost a second sense,an imagination of the rig riding along the deep drop off the shore,you have to be "one with the ocean" as the line arcs in front of you as you head further up the beach.It's very important to "roll with the flow".If the line tightens up,let out more line and conversely if the line loosen's up roll a bit in,all the while,not compromising the arc..Now,if a fish picks up your bait,it feels the same.There's no real bump,the arc in the line will increase if a fish takes the bait and runs with the current,the line will slacken up bigtime,just as it does when a fish swims toward you in a normal situation,in this case make up the slack as quickly as possible & many times you can pull the fish right in as it is so near the breakers that before it knows it,the it's up on the beach! Likewise,the arc will tighten up if the fish heads up current(opposite),with a strike up current you will be able to actually feel the fish once the arc is pulled straight.It will be more of a tug of war very similar to a normal battle off the beach.The challenge is to be able to tell the difference,Was that a fish or just wave action?Am I too far in front of the rig or too close? Is the sudden loose line a fish.? Is the sudden tight line a fish?As you feel the difference,tug or loose,slowly tighten/loosen up any slack & see if you can feel something on the line.The key here is,stop for a second & try to "feel" if there's a fish or if the ocean is tryin' to fool you.

(We walked up the beach on the first drift, landed a few small pups ,walked back up the beach and on the second drift,we havn't gone one hundred yards,the line took off,slackening big timeI made up the loose line and the battle commenced,hooked a pretty good fish that was quick! The fish moving with the current goes by us heading to Florida!Runnin' down the beach Warrior and I finally caught up and got in front of it.(Something very important when landing a fish with light line).Using the big waves I brought it up to the beach to the foot of the dunes.Holy Smokes! A very nice 8-10# black drum,one of the largest I have ever caught off the beach.What a catch!Warrior all in the way,I grabbed the beautiful fish and unhooked it."Leave it alone girl,we gotta' let this one go."I walked back down to the ocean in the raging surf and sent the fish on it's way.If I was fishin' out on the VA Capes I would've kept it as we would be home that tonight.Out here it's just too much meat and I'll probably catch some more fresh fish tomorrow.It would be a real shame to kill such a fine fish and then waste most of the meat...all for a 'picture'.Best thing to do is let it go.I release a lot of nice fish,...It is the very essence of why I fish,the joy,the challenge,the whitewater,the wind,the rain and sky..but,tonight,releasing a really nice fish,to fight again...now that's the best of the best,as a moment in time,it doesn't get any better.

We walked back up the beach and recast.Again making our way south picked up another fish,this time a small puppy drum,maybe 22" or so & released it too.We fished what was left of the day into the darkness,caught a few small pups,some more black drums,the biggest about 2# and most surprisingly some small pompanos."Beach Trolling" has been very effective today/tonight.


NOTE: tjbjornsen contact me [email protected]


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

SL,I do it with two rods,a backpack,and a 5 gal bucket.One rod is a Daiwa Sealine-X,10',3-6 oz,two hook botton rig(very similar to the river rig),6500 BBG 15# and the other an 8'6" Shimano Clarus Salmon/steelhead rod,BG15 with Fireline 14#/6 dia(switched from 8# Stren Extra Strength on this)rigged with a carolina rig or a kastmaster/hopkins 3/4 oz.I like to walk the area I'll be fishing at dead low and lining up drops,holes,etc,with landmarks.Will be doing this some at MI in a couple weeks).Start actually fishing usually 3 hrs before the next high tide.Use qt freezer bags to carry 3-4 extra 2 hook bottom rigs,3 oz sinkers,handtied double bucktail/teaser rigs,a couple sevenstrand leaders in case the blues are thick.Small foldup carry cooler with only two drinks,couple power bars,small amount of ice,and fresh shrimp and finger mullet fillets(also in the freezer bags)along with some fishbites bloodworm.

I start fishng across the farthest visible bar or in a cut in it,and then fish inward as the tide comes.About 15-20 min per spot.Once the tide covers the innermost bar you're liable to catch'em anywhere,but I mostly fish the suds unless I see something hitting the finger mullet schools,then start slinging the metal.If all I'm catching is those small whiting/pinfish I start throwing the carolina rig or bucktail/teaser in the slough behind the first bar.
I only keep something that will have some nice fillets,thus the 5 gal bucket.Water is usually cool enough to change it in the bucket every 30 min or so to keep fish fresh.Inevitably you will catch some of those 4-6" whiting/small pinfish and they will go on the carolina rig to drag thru good looking holes/sloughs.I usually fish this way oceanside between Gulf Stream Cafe and the north jetty at MI and on the inlet side at low tide where I can walk some bars/oyster beds.The hard part comes when you get lucky and have a bucket full of flounder/pups,black drum,whiting,or blues.Seems you only get lucky at the farthest point from where you started.Delete ReplyReply ForwardSpamMovePrint Actions NextPrevious


----------



## LaidbackVA (May 17, 2007)

Smoothlures, you say you don't have a way to haul a cart? I break my down and put it in the back seat of my Ford Fusion. I first put a moving blanket over the seat then arrange the cart, cooler and tacklebox around on the seat. Maybe this could work for you.

ron


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Great info guys! Appreciate it. 
Flathead, what do you do with your 2nd rod while you're fishing the first? 
Ron, that may work, but I can't really bring it with me on this trip.


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

SL,the backpack goes on the sand next to the 5 gal bucket and the second rod lays with the reel on the backpack with the first eye of the rod on the rim of the bucket.If it's windy,you can put the rod through the handle on the bucket.


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Its how I fish! A small lunchbox size cooler in one hand and my rod or rods in the other hand with a 5 gallon bucket with all my stuff. And if i need to take more i can use my backpack. I know a small cooler probably isnt goin to hold a 24 inch red but i havent had trouble with that so far........ But works great for spot and other small fish. Laidbackva what size of cart do you have and how much do you break it down. I have an f150 but i always take my pontiac grand prix to the beach cuz its much better fuel mileage. If i could fit a pier cart in it that would be Awsome!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

This is one of my favorite techniques.....I carry a backpack with a few extra rigs and termical tackle, a knife, some shrimp in a gallon bag with a freezer pack and a long stringer with a steel stake. I find a good beach run where I can mark several holes within a 1/4 to 1/2 mile mile stretch and target these holes with a 7' trout rod and a carolina rig. I let it drift along and fall off of the bars and points and wash into holes. I fish the edges and "pinches" in the narrow/shallow sloughs. I have caught a ton of drum this way as well as flounder and sea mullet.

It's a lot of fun and a good way to get away from folks if a lot of people are concentrating on a good stretch of beach which is often the case in the fall.


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

Almost forgot

Seapuppy it's great to see you posting again. I tried to send you an e-mail a few weeks back. I heard you were going to be down on PI. I am headed down this Wednesday-Sunday


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Good to see the SeaPuppy posting again...hope all is well!


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

I do it with one rod, a backpack, a 5 gal bucket.

I’ve been using a backpack just recently and found it the best way while fishing on foot The pack frees up both hands. I carry the rod and bucket in my left hand and use a ski pole as a walking stick in my right hand, I have a lid for the 5 gallon bucket which makes it double as a seat. The backpack is insulated so I can carry perishable items like fresh cut shrimp to use for bait or as a 'sweetener' for my jigs. JMHO C2


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

I usually just grab a steelhead rod w/10lb braid-25lb fluoro leader and a backpack with scissors, pliers, hand towel, and artificials (spoons, jigheads, gulp)...mostly fish artificials when i walk...but will have tackle to carolina rig a flea if fleas are there. Don't bother carrying bait with me, too much hassle.


----------



## thro2know (Sep 30, 2012)

I found a pack on the internet that works pretty well for me, I can take actually take 2 rods and fish a third. I don't have a way to carry the surf cart either.


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

So, uh throw2Know,,,,,,,that sounds like something pretty cool. What is the name of that pack? Where on the internet might I be able to find one? I am interested.

EatTheFlounder


----------



## thro2know (Sep 30, 2012)

Eattheflounder...www.fishnpack.com


----------



## Eattheflounder (Apr 24, 2011)

Thro2know, thanks, that price is not bad compared to a camelback. I think it looks cool. Now I have more "fishing crap" that I want so my wife can get mad about all the " fishing crap" that I have. That was a good post for this thread.

EatTheFlounder


----------

